# Finally Saw It!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Eight Below! The movie about the sled dogs in antartica. It has only been out for a few years but I had never seen it. 

I got to work this AM over here in Iraq and was the only one here for about an hour so I turned on the TV in the office to listen to CNN. Well CNN was off AFN for a while and it was boxing instead so I changed the channel and found an Adam Sandler movie and just left it on for noise. I was feeling a bit homesick this morning as my son got home to the states for Christmas and I am not there and I wanted the 'company' of the TV. 

Well anyway.... after the Adam Sandler movie Eight Below came on and I finally got to watch it. It made me more homesick for my own dogs. Espacially after I was Skyping home last night and Havoc was crawled up in my son's lap while he was talking to me.

I thought it was a good movie, made me sad that some of the dogs did not make it but I am so happy Max and Mya did make it. Great dogs and made me want one. 

I think Max was an awesome dog but Mya was my favorite.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I remember watching that movie, I cried....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWEight Below! The movie about the sled dogs in antartica. It has only been out for a few years but I had never seen it.
> 
> I got to work this AM over here in Iraq and was the only one here for about an hour so I turned on the TV in the office to listen to CNN. Well CNN was off AFN for a while and it was boxing instead so I changed the channel and found an Adam Sandler movie and just left it on for noise. I was feeling a bit homesick this morning as my son got home to the states for Christmas and I am not there and I wanted the 'company' of the TV.
> 
> ...


Aaaah that was about sled dogs? I know it was on AFN, watched the Adam Sandler movie too but decided to watch Town without Christmas instead of 8 below. If I knew it was about dogs I would have watched it.

Please take care over there. 

Definitely have to see if the Shopette has 8 below as a rental.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is right you are in Germany and we get our AFN from Germany. We don't get much but it beats nothing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love that movie. I cry every time I watch it!

ETA: Paul Walker (main character) is also another reason I love that movie....


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

The only thing that bothered me about that movie is I don't think Paul Walker acted emotional enough over the loss of his dogs. I would have been FREAKING OUT when I was forced to leave them behind. Can you even imagine?! I just wish there would have been more emotion behind his character. Other than that, really liked it.

-Jackie


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The leopard seal freaked me out... I never knew they were that scary-looking as adults until I saw that movie!

Did you know this movie is based on a true story? There was a Japanese antarctic expedition in the 50s where they had to do an emergency evacuation and leave their sled dogs behind. 
They changed the story for the movie to give it a happier ending though (to have more of the dogs survive.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I had heard it was based on a true story but did not know it was a Japanese crew. I am surprised any dogs survived but they are resourceful and good scavengers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It is pretty amazing that any survived and were actually found when they returned--- especially since the dogs were actually left for a year! I think about half of the dogs were not found at all.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I saw the movie awhile back so I don't remember all of the details but didn't they tell the guy that they would come back for the dogs in a few days/weeks?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They had planned on returning quickly but the weather got bad adn they could not get a ship or plane to go in.


----------

